# Back on the wagon again



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

This time though, the wagon is an old friend, Java Jampit single origin as roasted by coffee compass. in my old combination days of big conicals and levers, this was my favourite all time bean. people mistakenly ( @Mrboots2u ) used to rib me endlessly about how dark it was, so let us dispel that myth here and now









That cannot be considered a dark bean! In taste though, it excels with all the notes toy might want from a traditional SO bean. Chocolate and ears top soil abound! I cracked open my first bag yesterday and wow, transported back in time! When The Systemic Kid came over for a visit many moons ago, I had an L1, K10 and Jampit. I made him short shots where you capture the middle part of the shot. if I remember correctly, he made double figures in an hour or so and floated out to the car!

Anyway, I have cut a deal with my darling wife who I love with all my heart and have a K10 from forum member @d_leonit. I also have some Jampit....am going to have a play with my Pedretti Kim later on. The is a sprung lever machine with steam arm and a 58 mm basket. The downside is I have to get rid of my 3 little levers and not buy any more but hey ho!


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Not sure I've tried the so version, only the mahogany roast blend Java jampit hit. Haven't hated or struggled with anything from compass...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Just finished the Jampit and now onto the OBJ


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

El carajillo said:


> Just finished the Jampit and now onto the OBJ


OBJ was one I could never get away with for some reason. perhaps I should re visit it soon.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can I ask if people have an opinion as to whether these beans in the picture are dark or not


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Odds on you breaking your promise and selling 4 levers, replacing them with another L1 ?

I'd not bet against it

CC did a bean for LSOL some time ago and I then recieved two further bags of beans, medium roast, for being closest to the counry of origin. All were great.

Ive had some good beans from Richard but Hill & Valley put me off dark roasts. I'm just not man enough to drink stuff like that


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

They don't have the starbucks sheen on them. I'd say more medium roast


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

The SO jampit is a hell of a lot lighter than my oily mahogany jampit hit.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

working dog said:


> Odds on you breaking your promise and selling 4 levers, replacing them with another L1 ?
> 
> I'd not bet against it
> 
> ...


You would be wrong Andrew on an L1. I greatly admire the product but for me, the best l1 is the original variant. I do not need all the gubbins that are on the latest variant. But, I would only ever have a plumbed in one. I just cannot imagine one that is not. it would be like having optional 4 wheel drive fitted but them not putting the lever or button on to engage it! I cannot plumb in where I live unless my wife lets see destroy the worktops, so a rotary pumped machine is the order of the day


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

HowardSmith said:


> The SO jampit is a hell of a lot lighter than my oily mahogany jampit hit.


PM me your addy Howard and I will send you some in the post to try


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

dfk41 said:


> PM me your addy Howard and I will send you some in the post to try


Will trade you the mahogany for reference


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

I've had them before; this version not the mahogany roast. They are darker than the sort of bean you'd get from Foundry for example or any other light roast but they certainly weren't oily or black when I had some. I liked them fwiw.


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

They don't look that dark to me


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> it would be like having optional 4 wheel drive fitted but them not putting the lever or button on to engage it!


Hanging my head in shame as Ive used 4WD on the truck for about 10 of its 30,000 miles

Its another debate but I don't feel the need to move from my 2014 L1 to the LR. I'd love to plumb in but getting a filtered water supply to the coffee area would be major kitchen surgery and end in divorce.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

working dog said:


> Hanging my head in shame as Ive used 4WD on the truck for about 10 of its 30,000 miles
> 
> Its another debate but I don't feel the need to move from my 2014 L1 to the LR. I'd love to plumb in but getting a filtered water supply to the coffee area would be major kitchen surgery and end in divorce.


I understand! But, I do not bother with a filter since I moved. the water tastes an awful lot better without it and having a humble HX, it is a doddle to descale anyway. But, after nearly a year there is no build up in the kettle so I just go with it!


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm amazed how light they look compared to some of the beans you've had from coffee compass. Might have to give them a try. I've never ordered from them due to the dark roasts I've seen.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

By the way am I the only one who sees this coffee as armpit?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lefteye said:


> By the way am I the only one who sees this coffee as armpit?


Come and try them and I will try and make sure I have some armpit available for you!


----------



## Teejay (Dec 4, 2017)

HowardSmith said:


> The SO jampit is a hell of a lot lighter than my oily mahogany jampit hit.


I bought a selection from CC and I was surprised how oily the mahogany jam pit hit was. Not sure I'm making the best of it either. Ho humm


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

They look like a slightly darker shade of medium to me, David. Definately not a dark roast.

I haven't tried these yet though. Obviously you recommend them, David?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> They look like a slightly darker shade of medium to me, David. Definately not a dark roast.
> 
> I haven't tried these yet though. Obviously you recommend them, David?


I do indeed, if you like a nice strong chocolatey type espresso


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Teejay said:


> I bought a selection from CC and I was surprised how oily the mahogany jam pit hit was. Not sure I'm making the best of it either. Ho humm


Have spoken a fair bit to David about jampit, forward & back with espresso methods/ ratios etc... I think this is what actually convinced him to jump back on the bandwagon.

Anyway I played around for a bit & ended up pulling the shots fairly tight at around 19in and 27-30 out in 25-35 secs. For me this tasted good in milk.

The jampit hit is IMO a very bold coffee and too much in the cup will ruin milk drinks. Keeping you output less than 30g helps with this & I don't think the dark roast need to much yield.

I am sure @dfk41 will share his results but I think they are somewhat similar with the SO Jampit.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

In my world David the Jampit look very medium. Here are my current Beans









'Boggle Hole' from a very good old DSOL roaster, Baytown Coffee.

So consistant with the same level of roast time after time.

AS always to each his own.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ronsil said:


> In my world David the Jampit look very medium. Here are my current Beans
> 
> View attachment 39023
> 
> ...


Those look canny Ron but I was just reaching out as there used to be a misconception by one nameless member (boots) that Jampit and everything else I drank was dark!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

> a misconception by one nameless member (boots) that Jampit and everything else I drank was dark!


Got to admit that used to be my thought as well


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

For those interested in a comparison.

David's SO Jampit vs My Mahogany Jampit Hit


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Quite. difference!


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Ok so I have both the SO Jampit & Mahogany Roast Jampit Hit from Coffee Compass 'side by side'.

The Jampit hit as bolder, heavier in the cup & has more 'spice' to it.

The SO Jampit has a very similar taste but it doesn't have the same attack that the darker bean has.

I have only pulled one shot of the SO but got it about rite first time. I will continue to make comparisons.

As far as workflow...

I upped the dose on the SO as I could tell it would sit lower in my basket being closer to a medium roast and I find the milk drinks need a lower dose/yield with the darker beans. 19g with the Jampit Hit & 21g for the SO. I backed my grind off a bit but shouldn't have, shot ran a bit quick...

@dfk41 my recommendation when you get my Jampit Hit would be to drop your dose 1.5g ish and keep the grind the same.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

No they are not dark







.

Jon.


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

They look very medium to me.. so much so and being from the medium roast camp I'm going to give some a go..

thanks for the post


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

double post of above - can a mod remove please


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Must say I am enjoying them immensely......but then I would!


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

The SO is all gone now. I like it & would pick it over the jampit hit.

It is an easier bean to drink, doesn't clump & also doesn't leave an oily mess in the portafilter. The jampit hit puck would often not knock out very well & I would end up having to dig it out of the basket. I suppose this is more common with darker roasts.

IMO worth buying a bag of both at the same time & comparing. Just give them at least 2 weeks resting before you crack into them! Hard I know.

Looking forward to David's comparison.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Those look canny Ron but I was just reaching out as there used to be a misconception by one nameless member (boots) that Jampit and everything else I drank was dark!


Well it was compared to the stuff I drank....

If you fancy some OBJ atkinsons still roast it to a level I find offensive









Happy you have a bean you are enjoying.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

arrived now, will try this afternoon and report back!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Definitely the lighter side of medium in my spectrum. I go for much darker beans than that.


----------

